# PSU ticking/clicking noise and power on problem



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

For some reason, I have encountered a couple of problems which arose from nowhere.

When I hit the on button on my PC, it doesn't seem to turn on. But when I fiddle around with the power cable and turn the PSU off and back on at the back, it seems to turn on, But the next time I go to turn it on, it happens again. I tried changing the power cable but it still happens.

And here's the most annoying problem. Once the PC is actually on, there is a fast, constant ticking sound coming directly from the PSU. I don't know if it's the fan, or something inside it but I'm okay with it as long as it doesn't mean the thing is going to go up in sparks one day.

The ticking stays at the same speed and frequency no matter what I do on the PC. After I turn the PC off, the ticking sound stays for several seconds, even after all the case fans and CPU fan have stopped spinning. That means it could be the PSU fan spinning for slightly longer, or again, something inside.

Does anyone have any idea what the heck is causing this? I can live with the ticking sound if it means no harm, as I don't really want to RMA.

The PSU is an XFX Pro 650W (80+ Bronze certified), so it can handle my PC perfectly fine and has done for months. I haven't even got a graphics card at the moment as I am waiting for a 760 to arrive.

Is this a known and / or serious problem? Will I need to RMA the PSU?

Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like it may be arcing. I'd shut it down and RMA the PSU.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

What exactly does "arcing" mean?

I found a video showing the same sound as mine by the way:
Clicking noise XFX core 750 W - YouTube

It is quite quiet in the video so turn up your speakers.

After listening to the noise in the video, does that still sound like arcing?

RMA will be absolutely excellent as usual from Amazon.co.uk, I'd rather not wait a week or so without a working PC but I can if needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Electrical arcing: Electric arc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You could try another power cable on the PSU but it does sound like the PSU needs to be replaced. Might be a good idea to insure your household power is functioning properly also.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

TheRandomGuy7 said:


> What exactly does "arcing" mean?


Sparking.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright. I did some experimenting. And I haven't found the culprit, but I have found something extraordinary.

I turned off my PC, put it on its side and opened it up. I cleaned dust out of it, looked for anything suspicious, but nothing. I then took off the dust filter below the PSU fan. I tried turning on the PC, and there was no clicking at all!

The clicking was *not* from the dust filter though. I was so excited, I left the filter off and put the side of the case back on, put the PC back and turned it on again. There was the clicking!

Confused, I turned the PC on its side again and put the dust filter back on. Switched it on, and the clicking was gone again.

So after all that I have come to the conclusion that the clicking *only* happens when the PC is upright. I am writing this with my PC on its side next to me, and it is near silent with no clicking.

So I can stop the clicking happening, but I can't just end it here. What the heck is causing it? Also it is quite awkward having the PC on its side all the time, but I can live with that if needs be.

Tyree, here are the system specs (if they are even needed anymore):

_Case: Cooler Master Elite 430

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3h

Processor: Intel i5 3570K

RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 2x4 GB

PSU: XFX Pro 650W Core Edition 80+ Bronze Certified

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB

Disk Drive: Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive_

No graphics card yet, MSI GTX 760 coming soon.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Whatever it is may be far enough apart when vertical to hear the arcing/spark and when horizontal, it's closer together, smaller/shorter spark, and therefore harder to hear. 

Note that I'm NOT saying this IS what's happening. If it is though, it could be quite dangerous.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If any noise is coming from the PSU, regardless of the PC case orientation, it needs to be replaced.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, it does still make a clicking sound actually, but very faint when the PC is on its side. 

Is that a definite RMA then?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Since it's yours, you can let it start a fire if you like. 

Personally, I wouldn't take any chances. It's defective and needs to be swapped out for one that is not defective.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TheRandomGuy7 said:


> Yeah, it does still make a clicking sound actually, but very faint when the PC is on its side.
> 
> Is that a definite RMA then?


If you have determined the noise is emitted by the PSU then yes, use the warranty that you paid for.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll return it soon then.

A bit of advice by the way, I didn't "pay" for a warranty. I could not recommend buying components (or anything) from Amazon.com enough, they offer free warranty for a year or two. When my graphics card stopped working, I rang them up and they dispatched a new one immediately, first class post, before I even sent the defective one back!

Thanks for the help though, I don't want to take any chances here so it's going back.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The warranty cost is figured in the total cost of the item.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm, I used my PC for an hour or two today and the sound has completely gone.

I don't see any need for an RMA now, could it just have been a clump of dust that has now made its way out or something?

Again, I don't want to take any risks but it seems to be fine.

What do you think?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Possibly something was in the PSU but that's not a good thing if the something came from inside the PSU.
Personally, I would RMA to be certain and avoid a repeat, or possibly worse.
Your money - your choice.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes it could have been dust or hair very easily which might have moved when you tipped the case. Have you tried putting a vacuum cleaner hose to the outside of the grates on the PSU to see if you can suck anything out? Do you have pets by chance?
A few weeks ago I was trying to change a video card and I lost a screw on the bottom of the case I later realized it went into the psu. I really hate these psus on the bottom of the case because everything you drop falls into them and anyway I kept hearing a ticking sound until I finally took the PSU out and shook it enough to see the damn screw fall out, that I didn't realize was in there.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well the clicking has unexpectedly come back. 

I guess I have no choice but to RMA, I am not risking this whole rig being destroyed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> I really hate these psus on the bottom of the case because everything you drop falls into them


I also have a strong dislike for cases with bottom mount PSU's. The "only" advantage I can realize, more weight to the bottom makes it more difficult to tip over and personally I've never found that to be an issue. :smile:
My apologies to the OP for the hijack. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

clicking psu = get rid ASAP. If the capacitors are vibrating (which will sound like clicking) they could be touching a major voltage part and that would start a fire. RMA it soon as you can.


----------

